# Neues Mainboard - Aber kein Bild



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Liebe Leute,
habe mir heute neues Komponenten gekauft, da meine alten Kaputt waren.

Mainboard: ASRock ALiveNF6P-VSTA
Prozessor: Athlon 64 Am2 4200+
Arbeitsspeicher

Nun zu meinem Problem, ich habe soweit meines Wissens alle Kabel korrekt verbunden. Wenn ich jedoch ne Rechner starten möchte zeigt mein Bildschirm kein Bild. Lüfter etc. laufen aber.

Habe zunächst den Bildschirm am Mainboard angeschlossen und danach an der Grafikkarte, beides ohne Erfolg.

Wo und wie hab ich was falsch gemacht?

Drjens


----------



## flasha (10. Oktober 2008)

Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte?!Stromstecker an der Graka angeschlossen?!


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Geforce 7600Gs......Stromstecker......gute Frage, reicht es nicht wenn ich die einfach ins Mainboard stecke?

//edit: Also ich find keinen Stromstecker an der Graka. Da aber auch kein Bild kommt wenn ich den Bildschrirm ans Mainboard stecke, schließe ich die Graka aus, oder hab ich da was verwechselt


----------



## flasha (10. Oktober 2008)

also bei der xfx Geforce 7600Gs ist hinten so ein strom eingang...

Wie du steckst den Bildschirm ans Mainboard?!Das versteh ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

flasha schrieb:


> Wie du steckst den Bildschirm ans Mainboard?!Das versteh ich irgendwie nicht



An den VGA anschluss, der bekanntlich am Mainbaord ist^^

Naja, das ist mein Graka und ich versteh nicht genau wo da der Stromanschluss sein soll


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Was für eine CPU hast du??
Sicher eine 65nm, oder??
Wenn ja, hast du u.U. ein Problem und brauchst 'nur' ein neues BIOS aufm Board...


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. Oktober 2008)

Mach mal deine Grafikkarte raus und schließe deinen Monitor an der Onboard Grafik an.
Wenn´s dann geht, mußt du im BIOS bei "Init Display First" mal umstellen. (Wenn es schon auf PCIe eingestellt ist, auf onboard oder was da halt steht... bzw. wenn es nicht auf PCIe steht dann andersrum.)  - Speichern - Neustart - (Auch mal ganz vom Netz nehmen). Danach steckst du die Karte wieder rein und schließt den Monitor an der Steckkarte an. Wenn das auch nicht geht probier mal ein BIOS resett.
Ich habe heute leider keine Zeit mehr...
Vielleicht helfen die anderen ja weiter wenn´s immer noch nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Kurze Frage:
Woher seh ich das denn wieviel nm das hat. 

Auf dem Prozessor steht: 
ADO4200IA, AD Athlon64 X2 4200+ Socket A

//edit:
Werde ich mal machen, highspeedpingu. Und mich melden natürlich


----------



## Dr.House (10. Oktober 2008)

Prozzi raus und rein,wenn noch nicht läuft. Sitzt manchmal nicht richtig und dann kein Bild.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja, dem kann man nicht viel hinzufügen.
Wahrscheinlich mußt Du im Bios auswählen ob der auf dem Mainboard fest verbaute Grafikchip benutzt werden soll oder die eingesteckte Grafikkarte.

Schau bitte im Handbuch nach wo genau im Bios diese Optionen ausgewählt werden.

PCI-E muss als init first eingetragen sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

drjens schrieb:


> Auf dem Prozessor steht:
> ADO4200IA, AD Athlon64 X2 4200+ Socket A



Wie gehts danach weiter??

AA5CU oder AA5DD??


----------



## AndreasMarkert (10. Oktober 2008)

drjens schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Woher seh ich das denn wieviel nm das hat.
> 
> Auf dem Prozessor steht:
> ...


Socket A???


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

So ich habe mal die Graka ausgebaut und einfach den Monitor an den VGA Anschluss gesteckt, es kommt trotzdem kein Bild. Ich werde jetzt de nTipp von dr.house ausprobieren.
Ich melde mic hwieder


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

@Drjens
Kannst mal meine Frage beantworten??

Weil wenn du den mit DD am Ende hast, brauchst nicht weiter versuchen, dann musst dir das BIOS auf 'ne CD brennen oder so und mit der CD zum nächsten PC Laden latschen und mal fragen, ob sies flashen könnten.


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Also zu deiner Frage, ich habe nicht die kanze Karton Verpackung sonder nur dieses ca 8cm x 8cm x 2cm pappschachtel und dort steht drauf:

36662/Z426 /ADO4200IA
ADM Athlon64 X2 4200+ Socket A

Was von DD oder 5cu steht da nichts.

//edit: Hab den Rat von Dr.House befolgt aber immernoch ohne jeden Erfolg


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Schau auf die CPU, nicht auf die Rechnung!


----------



## Merty (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast Du Deinen Lautsprecher vom PC-Gehäuse am Mainboard angeschlossen ? Piepst der PC beim einschalten, oder laufen nur die Lüfter an ?

Hat Dein Netzteil den richtigen Mainboard-Anschluß (24-PIN) ?

Prozessor richtig im Sockel ? CPU-Lüfter richtig angeschlossen ?

Mach mal einen CMOS-Reset auf Deinem Mainboard (im Handbuch steht wo der Clr-CMOS-Stecker ist) evtl. auch die BIOS-Batterie mal rausnehmen, 10 Sek. draußen lassen, dann wieder reinstecken.

Bevor Du im BIOS irgendwas verändern kannst brauchst Du ja erstmal überhaupt ein Bild.

Wenn Dein PC beim einschalten nicht mal piepst, vermute ich am ehesten einen defekt auf dem Mainboard oder Probleme mit Deinem Netzteil.


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Da steht erste reihe: ADO4800IAA5DO

hoffe das hilft^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, yo...
Das ist aber kein 4200+ 

Das ist ein 4800+, "leider" im G2 Stepping sprich 65nm.
Sprich du brauchst ein BIOS Update, was du nicht ohne 90nm CPU durchführen kannst...


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und Tipps,
was könnte ich denn nun tun?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Dir 'ne 90nm CPU leihen, BIOS flashen und glücklich sein.


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Okay hört sich schwerer an als es ist.
Wie funktioniert dieses geflashe? Kann ich nicht einfach zu nem pc laden gehen, sodass der mir das macht?^^


----------



## AndreasMarkert (10. Oktober 2008)

Merty schrieb:


> Hast Du Deinen Lautsprecher vom PC-Gehäuse am Mainboard angeschlossen ? Piepst der PC beim einschalten, oder laufen nur die Lüfter an ?
> 
> Hat Dein Netzteil den richtigen Mainboard-Anschluß (24-PIN) ?
> 
> ...


*  Richtig, wie blöd man manchmal ist!
Peinlich, peinlich!


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab grad woanders gelesen, dass es vllt auch am Netzteil liegen könnte.

Um unnötige Fragen zu vermeiden: Mein Netzteil hat 350W max. Leistung.

//edit: Und wo ich grad den Quote meines Vorposters sehe. Er piepst nicht beim anschalten. Lüfter vom Netzteil, Gehäuse und CPU laufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

drjens schrieb:


> Okay hört sich schwerer an als es ist.
> Wie funktioniert dieses geflashe? Kann ich nicht einfach zu nem pc laden gehen, sodass der mir das macht?^^


Naja, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast, dann geh damit am besten in den nächsten PC-Laden deines Vertrauens...


drjens schrieb:


> Ich hab grad woanders gelesen, dass es vllt auch am Netzteil liegen könnte.


Unwahrscheinlich.
Dein System nimmt nichtmal ansatzweise so viel Leistung auf, als dass es das Netzteil interessieren könnte.

So pi mal Daumen bist in Bereichen von 100W Maximal, ohne Grafikkarte.
Eher ist das System in Bereichen zwischen 50 und 80W Peak zu finden.


drjens schrieb:


> Um unnötige Fragen zu vermeiden: Mein Netzteil hat 350W max. Leistung.


Welcher Hersteller??

Wieviel Watt ein NT hat, ist sekundär, wichtiger ist da der Hersteller und die Leistungsangaben.
Ein altes 500W NT kannst z.B. nur schwer mit einem aktuellen 350W vergleichen, letzteres ist für die heutige Leistungsverteilung besser gerüstet...


drjens schrieb:


> //edit: Und wo ich grad den Quote meines Vorposters sehe. Er piepst nicht beim anschalten. Lüfter vom Netzteil, Gehäuse und CPU laufen.


Sowas ähnliches hatte ich selbst mal.

Da ich garnicht soo doof war, dacht ich mir, das ich mir ja mal 'ne 65nm CPU holen könne, die sind ja eigentlich besser denn die 90nms...

Ergebnis siehe Posting #1...


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da ich garnicht *soo* doof war[...]



Danke...  



> Naja, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast, dann geh damit am besten in den nächsten PC-Laden deines Vertrauens...


Wird schwierig 

Hersteller: HEC (HIGH-QUALITY EVOLUTION COMMITMENT)
Modell: HEC-350TD-PTX


----------



## Mosed (10. Oktober 2008)

Ist der Ram eingebaut? Was passiert, wenn du ihn rausnimmst? Wobei defekter Ram eigentlich durch gepipse signalisiert wird.

Die CPU muss wohl installiert sein, aber ansonsten benötigt man nichts auf dem Mainboard außer Strom (und Graka) um ein Bild zu bekommen.

Die Onboard-Graka liefert nur ein Bild, wenn keine Graka im Slot ist. (Kenne ich jedenfalls so)

Es kann schon am Netzteil liegen. Wenn es kaputt ist, liefert es nicht mehr genug Strom. Das hatte ich schonmal bei einem Freund. Mit dem ersten NT kein Bild, aber Lüfter etc., mit den zweiten NT lief es dann.


Monitor schonmal an einem anderen PC getestet? Nicht das der nicht mehr will. 

Du kannst auch mal lauschen, was die Festplatten machen, wenn du den PC einschaltest. Sollten die nach ner Weile anfangen zu rödeln, bootet das System. Dann fehlt "nur" ein Bild. Wobei es natürlich schwer werden könnte, wenn nix auf den Platten drauf ist. Dann gibt es ja nicht soviel, worauf ein Zugriff erfolgen könnte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

drjens schrieb:


> Wird schwierig


Dann hast ein Problem...


drjens schrieb:


> Hersteller: HEC (HIGH-QUALITY EVOLUTION COMMITMENT)
> Modell: HEC-350TD-PTX


Also was das garnichtmal so schlecht ist und zumindest das schafft, was drauf steht...


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Soo Großes Update 

Wenn ich meinen Ram entferne kommt keine Töne......
Ich versuche morgen mal das Gehäuse mit meinem derzeit benutzten Rechner zu tauschen und dann mal schauen ob ein Ton kommt.
Ich werde mich morgen nochmals melden.

Ich bedanke mich für die vielen Antworten und Tipps, aber leider hat es nicht zum Ergebnis geführt. Ich hoffe ich kann euch morgen weitere Probleme mitteilen.

drjens


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Lass es lieber und versuchs mit einer älteren CPU.

Das war das Problem bei mir mit dem ASUS M2N32 WS, das hat auch keinen Mux von sich gegeben, mit der 65nm CPU, hab ich den Speicher rausgenommen hats sich irgendwie gemeldet.

Die andere Möglichkeit die du hättest, wäre das Board zurückzugeben und gegen ein AM2+ Board mit '700er Chipsatz' zu tauschen, da geht die CPU garantiert.


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Aber das kann doch gar nicht sein, dass Prozessor bzw. Mainboard kaputt ist. Ich habe es doch heute nagelneu gekauft.
Ich werde morgen zunächst zum PC Laden gehen und der soll mir das richten, sonst gibbet Kloppe


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2008)

drjens schrieb:


> Aber das kann doch gar nicht sein, dass Prozessor bzw. Mainboard kaputt ist. Ich habe es doch heute nagelneu gekauft.


 
He he he, frag mich mal nach nagelneu gekauft und ob es schon beim Auspacken kaputt war. 

Ich kann davon schon Romane verfassen.


----------



## drjens (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht das denn da mit der Garantie aus?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Also ich meine nicht, das es kaputt ist, ich meine nur, das die CPU zu neu ist, um vom Board erkannt zu werden und deshalb das Bild duster bleibt.


----------



## Mosed (11. Oktober 2008)

zum Thema neu und kaputt: Wir leben in einer Zeit, wo Qualität nicht sonderlich gefragt ist, wie mir scheint. Gefühlt ist jedes zweite technische Gerät defekt, dass ich mir kaufe.

Dieser ganze China-Schrott geht mir auf den Wecker. Darum kaufe ich grundsätzlich nur noch Hardware in jeglicher Richtung, die getestet wurde.


----------

